# Kann keinen X-Server starten

## rocky323893

X hat mal funktioniert...

Nach einem Installationsversuch von Gnome geht jedoch nichts mehr.

startx bricht mit

```
Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Undefined InputDevice "Keyboard0" referenced by ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

giving up.

xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3) Server error
```

und ein Test mit der automatisch erzeugten, noch unbearbeiteten Conf-Datei mit

```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

```

führt dazu, dass zwar das nette Kreuz auf dem schwarz-weiß-gepunkteten Bildschirm erscheint, alles andere jedoch einfriert. Weder Maus noch Tastatur reagieren.

Weiß jemand um Rat?

----------

## Martux

Ach herrje Bürger. Willkommen im Forum erstmal.

Ein paar mehr Informationen solltest Du schon locker machen.

Die Ausgabe von emerge -pv xorg-server könnte schon mal helfen, um zu sehen welche USE-flags Du hast/nicht hast. Mit hal, ohne?

----------

## rocky323893

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## Martux

Erstmal:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Use eselect news to read news items
> 
> 

 

```

eselect news read new

```

Dann: ab dem 1.5er X-Server wurde auf die tolle Eingabegeräteverwaltung von hal umgestellt.

In diesem Thread findest Du viele weiterführende Infos, aber sicher auch hier in Deutschen Forum.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

Wenn Dich die Konfiguration zu sehr abnervt, kannst Du den xorg-server auch mit -hal emergen und weiterhin Deine input-devices manuell angeben.

Naacht,

M.

----------

## rocky323893

jetzt hats geklappt.

Ich habe ein paar Zeilen in der Xorg.conf totkommentiert und X mit evdev neu emerged. Da muss man ja erstmal drauf kommen...

Danke!

Freut euch schon auf die nächsten "dummen" Fragen von einem Newbie  :Smile: .

----------

